# What are the best stock photography sites?



## Nolan (Jun 2, 2009)

What are the best stock photography sites?
List your choices and give a brief description of why you like it.

nolan, 
www.opticalidea.com


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2009)

Best for what? Buying? Selling?


----------



## Sleepy_Sentry (Jun 3, 2009)

My favorite is sxc.hu. Everything there is free to use.


----------



## Nolan (Jun 3, 2009)

best for selling and buying. usually there is a correlation between the two. so i can have the best idea of which to consider


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2009)

Nolan said:


> best for selling and buying. usually there is a correlation between the two. so i can have the best idea of which to consider


Were you to take the time and effort to use capitol letters at the beginning of your sentences you would appear professional and be taken more seriously.

The best for both is www.gettyimages.com . No one else comes close.


----------



## Nolan (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok i understand your point. But you do realize this is a forum right? Its not some portfolio for you self. So quite playing the grammar/spelling police.

By the way thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2009)

Nolan said:


> Ok i understand your point. But you do realize this is a forum right? Its not some portfolio for you self. So quite playing the grammar/spelling police.
> 
> By the way thanks for the recommendation.


 If you're willing to compromise and be sloppy here, it's indicative you're willing to compromise and be sloppy with your business too.

Be a pro all the time, otherwise someone who is, will steal your clients.


----------



## Nolan (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok...
But lets think realistically here though. My clients judge my work and portfolio, not some silly forum online that has no impact in the real world. Forums are here to allow communication and the sharing of ideas between individuals who share common interests. And making the correlation that my work is affected by the way i spell online in a forum is just ridiculous. My god you are one weird person.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 4, 2009)

I hate to derail this thread further, but Nolan those ideas died with people getting fired over Facebook posts involving their private lives. 

But ignore clients linking your signature with you personally in these posts and seeing how you converse, consider us. The first thought I have when I see poor gramma or worse yet that stupid sms shortening of text is along the lines of young and immature, instead of just carefree. Remember your post is your only outlet to talking to you, so subtle impressions count, and may affect the advice you get. It's not gramma police, it's just advice.


----------



## roentarre (Jun 4, 2009)

fotolia 

Stockphoto

They are all pretty good to generate some income for me


----------



## KmH (Jun 4, 2009)

Nolan said:


> Ok...
> But lets think realistically here though. My clients judge my work and portfolio, not some silly forum online that has no impact in the real world. Forums are here to allow communication and the sharing of ideas between individuals who share common interests. And making the correlation that my work is affected by the way i spell online in a forum is just ridiculous. My god you are one weird person.


No, just professional.


----------

